Ask HN: How a self-learned programmer learn algorithms/scalable system? - lateguy
======
voltagex_
Algorithms: [http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-006-introduction-to-algorithms-fall-2011/)

------
brudgers
Coursera has both Sedgwick's lower division sequence in Java and Roughgarden's
two class upper division sequence using whatever language the student chooses.

[https://www.coursera.org/course/algs4partI](https://www.coursera.org/course/algs4partI)

[https://www.coursera.org/course/algo?from_restricted_preview...](https://www.coursera.org/course/algo?from_restricted_preview=1&course_id=971469&r=https%3A%2F%2Fclass.coursera.org%2Falgo-005)

There are also upper division courses by Sedgewick as well.

